# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 12-10: Failure Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 12-10! With the Annual Fiction Competition looming, thanks to those of you that found the time to still participate!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Saturday, 01 December 2012* (adjusted one day due to voting thread going up late). At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 12-11 will be posted.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 12-10:

*Table of Contents*

Liliedhe - A Question of Perspective

Bloody Mary - Thing

andygorn - My Only True Friend

VulkansNodosaurus - Truthfall
​


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

1) Bloody Mary - Thing, 3 pts
2) andygorn - My only true friend, 2 pts
3) VulkansNodosaurus - Truthfall, 1 pt

@Boc: The last link does not work, it gives an 'invalid post' response.


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

1) Bloody Mary - Thing (3 pts)
2) Liliedhe - A Question of Perspective (2 pts)
3) Andygorn - My Only True Friend (1 pts)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Fixed the broken link.

1st place: andygorn, My Only True Friend, 3 pts
2nd place: Liliedhe, A Question of Perspective, 2 pts
3rd place: VulkansNodosaurus, Truthfall, 1 pt


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Firstly, just to say that I really enjoyed all the stories this month, everyone. Many thanks for posting!

1st (= 3 points) = Liliedhe ("A Question of Perspective")
Well-written and IMHO a worthy addition to the Felix & Gotrek Saga.

2nd (= 2 points) = VulkansNodosaurus ("Truthfall")
Good descriptions which I felt captured the essence of an Alpha Legion aide.
However, I'm not sure whether the last sentences about the real governor fitted in with (or detracted from) the Failure theme..?

3rd (= 1 point) = Bloody Mary ("Thing")
This had really evocative words and the emotions dripped through the whole story. However, I didn't get much of a sense of the 'failure' side of things.
Having more information about their backgrounds and what they were trying to do when they failed / who they left behind / or didn't accomplish / etc would have helped fit the theme.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Liliedhe - A Question of Perspective - 3 pts
2. VulkansNodosaurus - Truthfall - 2 pts
3. andygorn - My Only True Friend - 1 pt


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yikes, ranking these was very heard. All were good quality, in spite of the relatively low number of entries.

1st (3 points) - "Thing," by Bloody Mary
2nd (2 points) - "A Question of Perspective," by Liliedhe 
3rd (1 point) - "Truthfall," by Vulkansnodosaurus


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

1st Place: Liliedhe, A Question of Perspective, 3 pts
2nd Place: andygorn, My Only True Friend, 2 pts
3rd Place: Bloody Mary, Thing, 1 pt


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, folks! Got caught up with RL, the fiction competition, and other tasks around the boards.

But without further ado, the results are in!

*Third Place* - 9 points
Andygorn's _My Only True Friend_

*Second Place* - 11 points
Bloody Mary's _Thing_ (for some reason, saying it like that makes it sound dirty...)

and the fiction juggernaut has taken first place yet again!

*First Place* - 15 points
Liliedhe's _A Question of Perspective_

Rep will be handed out as able over the coming days, thanks again for participating in this month's HOES!


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who voted for me


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats to Liliedhe who now, IIRC, has as many victories as I do in HOES!


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done everyone and thanks for voting.
Would appreciate people's thoughts on what people did/didn't like about the tale I posted, as I always want to improve my writing for yourselves.


----------

